# iPad 4 : jailbreak iOS 9 et disparition de wallpapers



## Caim (6 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je possède un iPad 4 sous iOS 9.0.2 que j'ai jailbreak il y a quelques semaines pour pouvoir faire des transferts de fichiers de sauvegarde de jeu avec mon iPhone 4S sous iOS 7. Comme tout marchait pour le mieux, je ne me suis rendu compte qu'assez récemment que certains de mes wallpapers étaient introuvables et malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé comment les restaurer. J'ai essayé de renommer le dossier wallpaper dans /var/stash mais cela n'a servi à rien étant donné qu'il contient des wallpapers qui ne sont pas ceux disparus. Connaîtriez vous un moyen de les restaurer qui n'implique pas une restauration de l'iPad ou pourriez vous me fournir une copies de votre/vos dossiers wallpaper avec leurs chemins.

En vous remerciant par avance, cordialement.


----------

